# 

## tasaq

Witajcie,

Nie wiem czy to właściwe miejsce na taki wywód jeśli nie to prosiłbym moderatorów o przeniesienie wątku.
Piszę do Was po wielu godzinach czytania forum (zaczęło się niewinnie a skończyło na przeczytaniu chyba z 1000 stron), gdyż z żoną zdecydowaliśmy, że chcemy mieć dom jednak chcemy do tego tematu podejść racjonalnie. Nie pali nam się, nic nas nie goni, chcemy wszystko sobie dokładnie zaplanować.
Obecnie jesteśmy sami, jednak w niedalekiej przyszłości planujemy układ 2+2. 
Spodobał nam się projekt ….

https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m7de22183d771e 

(lustrzane odbicie, garaż po lewej stronie).
Zakładam budowę domu z 2 stanowiskami na auta, ponieważ już teraz mamy 2 auta i motocykl a w przyszłości dojdzie jeszcze 3 auto.
Działka również już jest, wstępny projekt, który nam się spodobał już też ( projektu jeszcze nie kupiliśmy) i tutaj pojawiają się pierwsze pytania ( im człowiek więcej czyta tym mniej wie).
Wskazany wyżej projekt przewiduje kilka rozwiązań, które nie do końca mi odpowiadają:
1.	Wskazane w projekcie ogrzewanie jest albo gaz albo paliwo stałe, natomiast ja chciałbym mieć podłogówkę w całym domu i grzać prądem (pomimo, że gaz jest przed działką to  do instalacji gazowej dochodzą dodatkowe koszty przyłączy, opłat, komina itp.) – czy takie coś trzeba zmienić na etapie rozmów z projektantem czy można to zrobić później? Ewentualnie jak można to obejść żeby dostać PNB?
2.	Kolejne moje pytanie: Czy takie rzeczy jak usunięcie niektórych okien (na parterze+dachowych) też trzeba zrobić na etapie adaptacji projektu?
3.	Projekt przewiduje budowę domu na porotherm P+W natomiast rozważam silikaty( to jest jeszcze temat z mojej strony do przeanalizowania)
4.	Projekt przewiduje wentylację grawitacyjną. Czy takie coś również można zmienić na wentylację mechaniczną?
5.	Na etapie fundamentów czy można zastosować płyty poliuretanowe zamiast XPS? Mam możliwość kupienia w dobrej cenie takich płyt i rozważam taką opcję. Chcę zaizolować dom na tyle na ile się da aby w przyszłości zminimalizować koszty rachunków.
6.	I kolejne pytanie związane z fundamentami. Czy budując fundamenty z bloczków można przed wylaniem ‘poziomu 0’ dać pod wylewkę też płyty poliuretanowe lub XPS? W tematach, które czytałem nie było to jednoznacznie opisane.
Sporo pytań jak na jeden post.
Będę wdzięczny jeśli uzyskam od Was odpowiedzi chociaż na część z nich.
PS. Obecnie czekam za dokumentami żeby złożyć wniosek o warunki zabudowy.

----------


## Elfir

Chcesz grzać prądem - wodę do mycia też?
Zwróć uwagę na izolację termiczną dom-garaż. Otwarcie drzwi garażu natychmiast wychładza wnętrze. 

usunięcie okien robi się na etapie adaptacji.

----------


## tasaq

@ Elfir:
Tak, planuję grzać podłogówkę i wodę prądem. Planuję również wstawić zbiornik z buforem i grzać w 2 taryfie. 
Co do 2-giej części Twojej odpowiedzi. Muszę zaadaptować projekt pod siebie i wtedy zlecę OZC i będzie wiadomo co i jak.

----------


## Kaizen

> 1.	Wskazane w projekcie ogrzewanie jest albo gaz albo paliwo stałe, natomiast ja chciałbym mieć podłogówkę w całym domu i grzać prądem (pomimo, że gaz jest przed działką to  do instalacji gazowej dochodzą dodatkowe koszty przyłączy, opłat, komina itp.) – czy takie coś trzeba zmienić na etapie rozmów z projektantem czy można to zrobić później? Ewentualnie jak można to obejść żeby dostać PNB?
> 2.	Kolejne moje pytanie: Czy takie rzeczy jak usunięcie niektórych okien (na parterze+dachowych) też trzeba zrobić na etapie adaptacji projektu?


Najlepiej wszystkie zmiany wprowadzić na etapie adaptacji. Więc jak wiesz przed PnB, to lepiej od razu.
Jednak ogrzewanie wyłącznie prądem 1:1 jest nielegalne, bo nie osiągniesz EP wymaganego prawem. Trzeba kombinować, wpisać w projekt i być gotowym do tego instalacji, jakby ktoś się przyczepił. Może to być PC do CWU, może być kolektor solarny (PV jest co najmniej wątpliwe - bo w sumie nie produkuje ciepła), może być koza. Trzeba dokładnie przeliczyć. Więcej w sygnaturce o EP, EU...




> 3.	Projekt przewiduje budowę domu na porotherm P+W natomiast rozważam silikaty( to jest jeszcze temat z mojej strony do przeanalizowania)


Silikaty najsłabiej izolują. Od dołu też. Przy pomyśle grzania prądem zbieraj ziarnko do ziarnka, bo w sumie sporo zł jest do zaoszczędzeniu na ogrzewaniu. Najcieplej wychodzi BK. Też link w sygnaturce.




> 4.	Projekt przewiduje wentylację grawitacyjną. Czy takie coś również można zmienić na wentylację mechaniczną?


Nawet trzeba. Jak będziesz to zlecał firmom, to razem z rekuperatorem pewnie wyjdzie dobre kilkanaście jak nie ponad dwadzieścia tysięcy. Ale wtedy poszukaj (potencjalnego) wykonawcy jak najszybciej, i niech on zrobi projekt. To, co czasami robią projektanci (czy raczej ich podwykonawcy) to wygląda jak przeniesienie rozwiązań z przemysłu do domu jednorodzinnego i do niczego się nie nadaje, a projekt wentylacji powinien być częścią projektu do PnB. Ale czasami przechodzi bez tego a czasami przy odbiorze też często nikt nie patrzy, że WG została zmieniona na WM. Ale po co ryzykować?
Robiąc sam oszczędzisz pewnie z połowę kasy i to pomimo VATu 23%.




> 5.	Na etapie fundamentów czy można zastosować płyty poliuretanowe zamiast XPS? Mam możliwość kupienia w dobrej cenie takich płyt i rozważam taką opcję. Chcę zaizolować dom na tyle na ile się da aby w przyszłości zminimalizować koszty rachunków.


Jakie konkretnie płyty? Są różne poliuretany.





> 6.	I kolejne pytanie związane z fundamentami. Czy budując fundamenty z bloczków można przed wylaniem ‘poziomu 0’ dać pod wylewkę też płyty poliuretanowe lub XPS? W tematach, które czytałem nie było to jednoznacznie opisane.


Zarówno pod chudziaka jak i pod wylewkę można dać termoizolację. Ta pod chudziaka musi być odporna na wilgoć - najlepiej szkło piankowe czarne (zamkniętokomórkowe - AFAIK to jedyny materiał który zupełnie nie nasiąka i lambdę ma taka samą, czy leży w piasku Sahary, czy w wodzie). Pod chudziaka chroni przed ucieczka ciepła przez ściany działowe -- > chudziak do gruntu. Przy silce ma to znaczenie. Przy BK pomijalne.

Jeszcze ogólnie co do projektu. Drogi w budowie i mało wygodny przez schody i okna połaciowe. Jak wymiary działki nie wymuszają - lepiej parterowy.
Zajrzyj do Bocianków 2018. Akurat jest temat bram do garażu. Niby fajnie mieć garaż w bryle, ale to kosztuje, do tego bramy mają słabe U i są nieszczelne. Ogrzewanie garażu prądem będzie drogie przez to. A jak nie będziesz ogrzewał, to będzie uciekało ciepło z parteru, ale przede wszystkim z pomieszczeń nad garażem. Trzeb tu dobrze zaprojektować ogrzewanie - dokładnie policzyć obciążenie cieplne i dobrać rozstaw podłogówki. Szczególnie ważne przy wodnej podłogówce.
Za cenę samej bramy możesz mieć całą wiatę albo garaż wolnostojący. I obniżyć koszty używania nawet pomimo wyższego podatku od nieruchomości w przypadku garażu.

----------


## tasaq

> Jednak ogrzewanie wyłącznie prądem 1:1 jest nielegalne, bo nie osiągniesz EP wymaganego prawem. Trzeba kombinować, wpisać w projekt i być gotowym do tego instalacji, jakby ktoś się przyczepił. Może to być PC do CWU, może być kolektor solarny (PV jest co najmniej wątpliwe - bo w sumie nie produkuje ciepła), może być koza. Trzeba dokładnie przeliczyć. Więcej w sygnaturce o EP, EU...
> *
> A co w sytuacji jeśli chcę jeszcze usunąć z projektu kominek bo uważam go za zbędną (i nomen omen drogą) rzecz?*
> 
> 
> Nawet trzeba. Jak będziesz to zlecał firmom, to razem z rekuperatorem pewnie wyjdzie dobre kilkanaście jak nie ponad dwadzieścia tysięcy. Ale wtedy poszukaj (potencjalnego) wykonawcy jak najszybciej, i niech on zrobi projekt. To, co czasami robią projektanci (czy raczej ich podwykonawcy) to wygląda jak przeniesienie rozwiązań z przemysłu do domu jednorodzinnego i do niczego się nie nadaje, a projekt wentylacji powinien być częścią projektu do PnB. Ale czasami przechodzi bez tego a czasami przy odbiorze też często nikt nie patrzy, że WG została zmieniona na WM. Ale po co ryzykować?
> Robiąc sam oszczędzisz pewnie z połowę kasy i to pomimo VATu 23%.
> *Czyli co, na etapie projektu zlecić wykonanie wentylacji mechanicznej? Zrobić sam mogę. 2 lewych rąk nie mam. Zawsze będą środki na coś innego.*
> 
> ...


*Co do tego garażu to faktycznie czasami kubeł zimnej wody się przydaje żeby spojrzeć trzeźwo na pewne sprawy. Muszę poddać tę sprawę pod dyskusję*

----------


## Szklarza

> *Co do tego garażu to faktycznie czasami kubeł zimnej wody się przydaje żeby spojrzeć trzeźwo na pewne sprawy. Muszę poddać tę sprawę pod dyskusję*


Ociepl przegrody w garażu od wewnątrz z 10 cm styro, nad garażem też z 10 cm dobrej jakości styro i się nie przejmuj. Garaż w bryle to wygoda. Przecież nie bedziesz wietrzył codziennie po kilkanaście-kilkadziesiąt minut w zimie, otwierasz na wjazd, wyjazd i tyle. Przez 2 minuty nie stracisz jakichś gigantycznych ilości ciepła. Nawet jak 150 zł więcej zapłacisz w sezonie za ogrzewanie, to świat się nie zawali. Budujesz dom dla wygody, a nie dla spinania się o każdy kWh energii.

----------


## tasaq

> Ociepl przegrody w garażu od wewnątrz z 10 cm styro, nad garażem też z 10 cm dobrej jakości styro i się nie przejmuj. Garaż w bryle to wygoda. .


Taki układ z garażem w bryle domu wymusza trochę działka. Prześlę w weekend zdjęcia dlaczego.

----------


## Szklarza

> Taki układ z garażem w bryle domu wymusza trochę działka. Prześlę w weekend zdjęcia dlaczego.


U mnie też, mam działkę 23 x 39, węższy bok równolegle do drogi.  Z tego powodu wybralem dom z garazem w bryle, bo nie mam miejsca na dodatkowy garaż. A dom prostopadle do drogi mnie nie interesował, bo chce mieć z tylu ogród, a nie pasek 4m zieleni do płotu.
W projekcie mam ocieplenie wewnątrz garażu 10cm wełny, nad garażem strop ciepły teriva+12 cm styropianu, na podłodze 20 cm styro. 
Zastanawiam się, czy do garażu nie puścić odnogi z komina od kominka, żeby dogrzewał pomieszczenie (nie wiem co na to kominiarze).

Powyższe rozwiązanie ma mój znajomy, przy 20C w pomieszczeniach obok i minusowych temp na zewnątrz w garażu ma 15-16 stopni. Ciepła mu ucieka może na kilkadziesiąt złotych rocznie. A miejsca na dodatkowe klamoty jest w garażu full. No i wygoda przede wszystkim

----------


## Elfir

tylko garaż może być też dostawiany do bryły a nie wbudowany w nią. Wówczas wygoda jak garaż w bryle, bez jej minusów.

----------


## Frofo007

Moim zdaniem tylko garaż w bryle - wygoda i niższy podatek za garaż.

Natomiast co do sposobu ogrzewania... jak taki dom uda się wybudować za 600tyś to się zdziwię. Dlatego ja bym dołożył kolejne kilka % budżetu na ogrzewanie podłogowe i pompę ciepła. Przy pompie wyjdzie około 3 razy mniej na grzanie domu i wody użytkowej.  Sama pompa to koszt około 15tyś zł. Ogrzewanie podłogowe ma ten plus, że gdyby z jakiegoś powodu ceny energii elektrycznej mocno wzrosły to zawsze można je zasilić kotłem gazowym czy piecem na paliwo stałe. Także w sytuacji, kiedy UE zmusiałaby nas do płacenia chorych cen za prąd jest jakaś alternatywa. Liczmy 20tyś ogrzewanie podłogowe i 15tyś pompa - 35tyś. Nie wiem ile kable grzewcze i jakaś koza co by uzyskać pozwolenie na budowę... no jest to do przemyślenia moim zdaniem.

----------


## Szklarza

> Moim zdaniem tylko garaż w bryle - wygoda i niższy podatek za garaż.
> 
> Natomiast co do sposobu ogrzewania... jak taki dom uda się wybudować za 600tyś to się zdziwię. Dlatego ja bym dołożył kolejne kilka % budżetu na ogrzewanie podłogowe i pompę ciepła. Przy pompie wyjdzie około 3 razy mniej na grzanie domu i wody użytkowej.  Sama pompa to koszt około 15tyś zł. Ogrzewanie podłogowe ma ten plus, że gdyby z jakiegoś powodu ceny energii elektrycznej mocno wzrosły to zawsze można je zasilić kotłem gazowym czy piecem na paliwo stałe. Także w sytuacji, kiedy UE zmusiałaby nas do płacenia chorych cen za prąd jest jakaś alternatywa. Liczmy 20tyś ogrzewanie podłogowe i 15tyś pompa - 35tyś. Nie wiem ile kable grzewcze i jakaś koza co by uzyskać pozwolenie na budowę... no jest to do przemyślenia moim zdaniem.


Frofo007 - a ten dom jak kosztowo oceniasz? Powyżej czy poniżej 600 tyś? I to stan dewlop, czy na gotowo?
https://www.domoweklimaty.pl/pl/proj...t-domu-as-viii

----------


## Kaizen

> Liczmy 20tyś ogrzewanie podłogowe i 15tyś pompa - 35tyś. Nie wiem ile kable grzewcze i jakaś koza co by uzyskać pozwolenie na budowę... no jest to do przemyślenia moim zdaniem.


Koza, kable, bojler - jakieś 15 000 zł. jak koza po taniości. A za zaoszczędzone 20 tys. jak ktoś je ma i chce wydać można kupić z 4,5kvp PV co obniży rachunki za prąd o jakieś 2,5 tys zl rocznie (a PC obniży rachunki za prąd o jakieś 2000zł przy zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło w okolicach 8000kWh). Do tego przy PC kosztuje serwis oraz jej żywotność i awaryjność jest nieporównywalna z kablami.

----------


## Frofo007

> Frofo007 - a ten dom jak kosztowo oceniasz?


Tam jest 207m2 po podłodze, ja buduję bardzo podobny - dom w idaredach 5, pracownia Archon. Wszystko zależy od jakości materiałów, lokalizacji budowy, "szczęścia" do ekip itd. ale moim zdaniem obecnie pod klucz trzeba liczyć 3500zł m2, czyli tutaj 724,5tyś. Wiem, że wydaje się aż niemożliwe, że tyle może kosztować taki domek, ale niestety jeśli komuś zależy na "obecnych" standardach czyli bezobsługowe źródło ciepła, wentylacja mechaniczna i aby jako tako było w środku (czyli normalna kuchnia na wymiar a nie coś gotowego z allegro za 3tyś) to tyle niestety trzeba liczyć. A na gotowo z ogrodzeniem, kostką, zagospodarowaniem działki ponad 800tyś. I nie mówię tu o "złotych" klamkach i marmurach. Taki normalny standard w nowym domu a nie, że panele z castoramy po 30zł m2.

----------


## Frofo007

> Koza, kable, bojler - jakieś 15 000 zł. jak koza po taniości. A za zaoszczędzone 20 tys. jak ktoś je ma i chce wydać można kupić z 4,5kvp PV co obniży rachunki za prąd o jakieś 2,5 tys zl rocznie (a PC obniży rachunki za prąd o jakieś 2000zł przy zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło w okolicach 8000kWh). Do tego przy PC kosztuje serwis oraz jej żywotność i awaryjność jest nieporównywalna z kablami.


Też jest to dobre rozwiązanie i nie neguje go.
Są jakieś wyliczenia, że PV 4,5kvp redukuje rachunki za prąd o 2,5tyś rocznie?

----------


## Szklarza

> Tam jest 207m2 po podłodze, ja buduję bardzo podobny - dom w idaredach 5, pracownia Archon. Wszystko zależy od jakości materiałów, lokalizacji budowy, "szczęścia" do ekip itd. ale moim zdaniem obecnie pod klucz trzeba liczyć 3500zł m2, czyli tutaj 724,5tyś. Wiem, że wydaje się aż niemożliwe, że tyle może kosztować taki domek, ale niestety jeśli komuś zależy na "obecnych" standardach czyli bezobsługowe źródło ciepła, wentylacja mechaniczna i aby jako tako było w środku (czyli normalna kuchnia na wymiar a nie coś gotowego z allegro za 3tyś) to tyle niestety trzeba liczyć. A na gotowo z ogrodzeniem, kostką, zagospodarowaniem działki ponad 800tyś. I nie mówię tu o "złotych" klamkach i marmurach. Taki normalny standard w nowym domu a nie, że panele z castoramy po 30zł m2.


Liczysz systemem zleconym, czyli wszystko od A do Z powierzone jednej ekipie, czy systemem pól gospodarczym - czyli szukanie ekip do poszczególnych prac, roboty bez faktury, co się da to samemu?
Masz już oferty? Ile za robociznę Ci wycenili za samą murowankę, bez dachu?

----------


## Kaizen

> Moim zdaniem tylko garaż w bryle - wygoda i niższy podatek za garaż.


Fakt, podatek z 10x niższy, niż od garażu wolnostojącego. Ale wiata czy typowy blaszak nie podpadają w ogóle pod podatek od nieruchomości.

Garaż w bryle zintegrowany z domem ma sporo wad. Zacznijmy od tego czy ogrzewać, czy nie. Jak ogrzewamy, to trzeba mieć na względzie, że ma spora bramę która zazwyczaj jest nieszczelna a oprócz tego (nie można mieszać tych parametrów) ma U gorsze od wspołczesnego okna. Tu świeży przykład "szczelności" i dyskusja




> 


Kolejna sprawa to wentylacja. Jak ktoś myśli o grzaniu prądem, to oczywistością jest rekuperacja. A garaż trzeba wydzielić jako osobną strefę i zrobić mu wentylację grawitacyjną. I koszty ogrzewania rosną.

Kolejna rzecz - poziom posadzki. Dom zazwyczaj jest wyżej, garaż niżej. I robi się mostek do gruntu - wystarczy popatrzeć na przekroje żeby zauważyć, gdzie brakuje termoizolacji do gruntu.

No, to do chodzimy do wniosku, że po co taki luksus, jak ogrzewany garaż? Przecież to oczywiste. Wsiadam do cieplutkiego samochodu... Tylko czy to warte tej kasy, jak alternatywą jest webasto czy zwykła farelka odpalona z timera?

To może garaż nieogrzewany, ale w bryle domu? Trzeba oddylatować i odizolować fundamenty, ściany. Komplikacje i ze świecą szukać ekipy, co tego nie zepsuje. I w imię czego? Żeby nie wyjść na zewnątrz idąc do auta?

I w imię tego wydawać  dobre kilkadziesiąt tysięcy jak można kilkakrotnie mniej na zbudowanie i dużo taniej utrzymanie?

U mnie jeszcze jedna rzecz była istotna - wymóg pozostawienia 80% powierzchni biologicznie czynnej i wjazd od południa. Odrywając garaż/wiatę od domu mogłem dom umieścić przy północnej granicy działki i ogród mieć od południa. No i mogłem decyzję i jaki domek dla auta i koszty budowy odłożyć na później. A budując dom niepewność co do kosztów jest ogromna. Więc to spora zaleta, że mogę pod koniec budowy sprawdzić, czy mi kasy wystarczy na garaż/wiatę, czy odłożyć na jeszcze później. A nie pod koniec budowy domu z garażem szczypać się i kombinować, skąd wziąć pieniądze na wykończenie.

----------


## Szklarza

> Fakt, podatek z 10x niższy, niż od garażu wolnostojącego. Ale wiata czy typowy blaszak nie podpadają w ogóle pod podatek od nieruchomości.
> 
> Garaż w bryle zintegrowany z domem ma sporo wad. Zacznijmy od tego czy ogrzewać, czy nie. Jak ogrzewamy, to trzeba mieć na względzie, że ma spora bramę która zazwyczaj jest nieszczelna a oprócz tego (nie można mieszać tych parametrów) ma U gorsze od wspołczesnego okna. Tu świeży przykład "szczelności" i dyskusja
> 
> 
> 
> Kolejna sprawa to wentylacja. Jak ktoś myśli o grzaniu prądem, to oczywistością jest rekuperacja. A garaż trzeba wydzielić jako osobną strefę i zrobić mu wentylację grawitacyjną. I koszty ogrzewania rosną.
> 
> Kolejna rzecz - poziom posadzki. Dom zazwyczaj jest wyżej, garaż niżej. I robi się mostek do gruntu - wystarczy popatrzeć na przekroje żeby zauważyć, gdzie brakuje termoizolacji do gruntu.
> ...


Ale jednej kwestii nie bierzesz pod uwagę - jak ktoś ma wąską działkę i nie chce mieć domu na całej jej długości, to wybierze max szerokość z przodu z zachowaniem zieleni z tyłu. W danym metrażu użytkowym, tylko garaż w bryle wchodzi w grę. A co do mostków.. Jak ktoś się buduje, to go stąć na zapłacenie 200 zł w skali roku więcej za ogrzewanie niż w przypadku gara żu odrębnego. chyba że  się buduje dla samej idei oszczędzania energii grzewczej.. 
Dom to komfort, a nie walka o izolację każdego centymetra mostka termicznego. Chyba że pasywniaka Budzisz, ale takich jest może 1 na 1000

----------


## Frofo007

Szklarza: ja liczę systemem gospodarczym, szukanie ekip do poszczególnych prac i średni standard. Czym więcej zrobi się samemu tym ten standard może być wyższy lub niższe koszty budowy. U mnie standard jest podwyższony, ale robię część rzeczy sam (zamiast oglądać TV wolę się poruszać na budowie).

Podam Ci przykładowe koszty, które ja poniosłem (jestem na etapie wykończeniówki):

- robocizna SSO 80tyś
- robocizna + materiał na SSO + przyłącza + projekt z adaptacją, geodeta, śmieci itp. 225tyś,
- SSZ z robocizną 275tyś
- elewacja, tynk Caparol Carbopor - 42tyś (tu poszedłem w jakość),
- materiał na wentylację mechaniczną 15tyś,
- materiał na elektrykę 7tyś,
- materiał na podbitkę dachową 5tyś,
- wykonanie ogrzewania podłogowego z materiałem, 2 rozdzielacze, sterowanie robocizna + materiał 17tyś,
- pompa ciepła powietrze woda ze zbiornikiem CWU, podłączeniem, sprzęgłem itp, 28tyś (tego jeszcze nie mam, ale otrzymałem taką wycenę).
- płytki w salonie po 92zł m2 (materiał, tzn sama płytka gresowa)
- kabina prysznicowa 1400zł + 325zł brodzik.
- bateria prysznicowa termostatyczna podtynkowa z deszczownicą 1720zł
- stelaż + wc 1215zł

Generalnie tych różnych kosztów jest tyle, że szybko robi się górka kasy, którą trzeba wydać  :wink:

----------


## Szklarza

> Szklarza: ja liczę systemem gospodarczym, szukanie ekip do poszczególnych prac i średni standard. Czym więcej zrobi się samemu tym ten standard może być wyższy lub niższe koszty budowy. U mnie standard jest podwyższony, ale robię część rzeczy sam (zamiast oglądać TV wolę się poruszać na budowie).
> 
> Podam Ci przykładowe koszty, które ja poniosłem (jestem na etapie wykończeniówki):
> 
> - robocizna SSO 80tyś
> - robocizna + materiał na SSO + przyłącza + projekt z adaptacją, geodeta, śmieci itp. 225tyś,
> - SSZ z robocizną 275tyś
> - elewacja, tynk Caparol Carbopor - 42tyś (tu poszedłem w jakość),
> - materiał na wentylację mechaniczną 15tyś,
> ...


Dzięki za poglądowe koszty. SSZ liczę jakieś 250  tyś, może się zmieszczę z uwagi na prostszy dach. Jeszcze zapytam o:
- z czego murowałeś
- jaki rejon Polski
- SSZ robocizna z vat czy bez
- jaki rekuperator, mam podobny metraż
- jaki strop
- okna plastik czy drewno, 2/3 szybowe?

Sorry za tyle pytań, ale metrażowo domy podobne, w miarę przybliżone koszty mogę szacować  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

> Fakt, podatek z 10x niższy, niż od garażu wolnostojącego.
> No, to do chodzimy do wniosku, że po co taki luksus, jak ogrzewany garaż?


Garaż razem z domem jest tak samo drogi w budowie (a przynajmniej o zbliżonym koszcie) jak koszt salonu. Dlatego jeśli ktoś chce w nim tylko trzymać auto to faktycznie pod względem ekonomicznym nie jest to dobre rozwiązanie. Ja zdecydowałem się na garaż bo mam w nim wzdłuż całej ściany regały na "przydatne rzeczy". W pomieszczeniu w którym miała być kotłownia zrobiłem sobie warsztat - a w zasadzie jestem w trakcie. U mnie garaż i pom gosp to prawie jedno pomieszczenie, nie ma nawet drzwi. W garażu trzymam też motocykl. Te wszystkie plusy przeważyły, ale gdybym miał w nim tylko trzymać auto to zdecydowanie wolałbym wiatę - przynajmniej nie trzeba tyle sprzątać tak często  :wink: 

Natomiast co do kosztów ogrzewania to przy pompie ciepła, grzaniu w II taryfie i utrzymywaniu temp w garażu kilka C niższej niż w domu myślę, że koszt ogrzania garażu wyniesie max 200zł na rok (choć bardziej skłaniam się ku 100zł  :wink: ). Także moim zdaniem jeśli ktoś buduje garaż za grube tysiące to nie powinien potem żałować 100-200zł na jego ogrzewanie. No chyba, że się grzeje czystym prądem - wtedy to już kwoty wychodzą trochę wyższe.

----------


## Frofo007

> Sorry za tyle pytań


Spoko, po to jest forum  :wink: 

U mnie na działce była glina, dlatego mam płytę fundamentową, która z drenażem sporo kosztowała. Jeśli warunki będą dobre to myślę, że z 20tyś możesz odliczyć u siebie.
Dach to u mnie jest prostszy  :wink: 

Z czego murowałeś? - silikaty

Jaki rejon Polski? - Szczecin, u nas drogo :/

SSZ robocizna z vat czy bez - to mniej istotne niż lokalizacja i po prostu szczęście w znalezieniu dobrej i taniej ekipy. Sąsiadowi budują dom 160m2 po podłodze za 50tyś i z tego co widzę idzie im bardzo sprawnie. Wiele zależy od szczęścia. Co do budowy bez VAT to trzeba mieć na uwadze, że nie ma umowy, gwarancji i żadnej odpowiedzialności wykonawcy.

Jaki rekuperator? - Thessla green airpack home 400

Jaki strop? - strop SMART

Okna plastik, 3 szyby, ciepła ramka, ciepły montaż. Drzwi wejściowe 5tyś, drzwi z tyłu domu od pom gosp 1500zł. Drzwi pomiędzy domem a garażem - techniczne ognioodporne - 800zł. Brama garażowa 6tyś, rolety zewnętrzne 15tyś. Podaje ceny z głowy, ale są w miarę dokładne.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale jednej kwestii nie bierzesz pod uwagę - jak ktoś ma wąską działkę i nie chce mieć domu na całej jej długości, to wybierze max szerokość z przodu z zachowaniem zieleni z tyłu. W danym metrażu użytkowym, tylko garaż w bryle wchodzi w grę.


Możesz to rozrysować? Jak zabranie powierzchni pod garaż może korzystnie wpływać na powierzchnię użytkową? Wręcz przeciwnie - trudno wcisnąć garaż w bryle domu na wąskiej działce, a łatwo go umieścić jak osobny byt.

Komfort to masz, jak na etapie budowy zadbasz o brak mostków. Bo mostek to nie tylko kasa, ale też chłodne miejsca, gdzie skrapla się para i może pojawić się niechciane życie.




> Jak ktoś się buduje, to go stąć


To już całkiem argument od czapy. Mnie nie stać na mieszkanie, dlatego zbudowałem dom. Tańszy w nabyciu i używaniu, niż porównywalne mieszkanie w bloku (nawet z garażem). Do tego kawałek własnego, ogrodzonego ogródka - priceless.




> Ja zdecydowałem się na garaż bo mam w nim wzdłuż całej ściany regały na "przydatne rzeczy".


Ja od tego mam strych.




> W pomieszczeniu w którym miała być kotłownia zrobiłem sobie warsztat


Mnie by pogonili z domu z takimi rzeczami. Dlatego będzie osobny "domek". Nikomu nie będą wadziły smrody ani hałas. 





> U mnie garaż i pom gosp to prawie jedno pomieszczenie, nie ma nawet drzwi.


U mnie cały dom jest wentylowany mechanicznie. Dołożenie strefy z wentylacją grawitacyjna to koszt, strata energii i zbędna komplikacja.





> Natomiast co do kosztów ogrzewania to przy pompie ciepła, grzaniu w II taryfie i utrzymywaniu temp w garażu kilka C niższej niż w domu myślę, że koszt ogrzania garażu wyniesie max 200zł na rok (choć bardziej skłaniam się ku 100zł ).


W omawianym w tym wątku projekcie 1/4 powierzchni, to garaż z kotłownią. *Wentylacja grawitacyjna.* Obstawiam, że  koszty ogrzania tej powierzchni to nawet przy niższej o kilka stopni temperaturze będą znacząco większe, niż % powierzchni. A mowa o ogrzewaniu prądem, więc ze 3x drożej.

----------


## Robaczywy

Czy garaż w bryle jest drogi to zależy od punktu widzenia, jak koledzy kupujący mieszkanie w Krakowie mówią, że płacą po 30tys za miejsce parkingowe (i to niekoniecznie pod dachem), to ja myślę, że garaż jest tani  :smile: . 

Budując z silikatów możesz łatwo uniknąc mostków do gruntu, robiąc pierwszą warstwę z Porothermu i zasypując perlitem. Ja tak zrobiłem, ale zawlaiłem, bo tylko na ścianach nośnych, a olałem działowe.

Czy z tymi cenami to trochę nei przesada? Dom w Idaredach jest mnijeszy od mojej Ines, a w 500tys się zamknę na spokojnie i jeszcze cos wokół domu zrobię. W tym gruntowa pompa ciepła, WM, 100% podłogówka, WC geberit, bateria podtynkowa, panele celuje w zakresie 60-70zł /m2.
No chyba, że od zeszłego roku jak robiłem SSO/SSZ ceny aż tak poszły w górę ?
Oczywiście to i owo robię sam, np. rozkladnaie podłogówki, WM, układanie paneli itp.

Jeśli chodzi o izolację chudziaka dodatkowo od spodu (rozumiem, że mówimy tu o ławach fundamentowych, a nie płycie), to wydaje się zbędną ekstrawagancją, chyba, że masz płyty PIR naprawdę tanio.

----------


## Frofo007

> Ja od tego mam strych.


A ja sobie nie wyobrażam po jakieś ciężkie klamoty chodzić na strych - już nie wspomnę o czymś długim czego w ogóle nie mógłbym na nim trzymać jak np. drabina (mam taką około 3m x 3). Ludzie często płacą grubą kasę za polepszenie komfortu w domu, dlatego powiększony, ogrzewany garaż na potrzebne rzeczy jest równie dobry jak nie lepszy od pokoju dla gości czy pralni. Wiadomo, kobieta będzie wolała mieć pralnie a facet większy garaż.




> Mnie by pogonili z domu z takimi rzeczami. Dlatego będzie osobny "domek". Nikomu nie będą wadziły smrody ani hałas.


No to już zależy jakich ma się domowników - moja kobieta wolałaby abym majstrował w ciepłym warsztacie przy domu niż "osobnym" domku na mrozie. Chyba, że masz na myśli domek ogrzewany, ale jego koszty są takie, że koszt ogrzewania garażu to przy nich pikuś. Poza tym jeśli ktoś jak ja nie ma TV i lubi w czasie wolnym sobie pogrzebać np. przy aucie to sama wymiana oleju, filtrów, żarówek itp. w 2 autach w rodzinie z nawiązką pokryje u mnie koszty związane z ogrzewaniem garażu. Tak jak pisałem, jeśli ktoś ma ogrzewany garaż tylko po to aby wsiadać do ciepłego auta to jego budowa i eksploatacja nie jest ekonomicznie uzasadniona. Natomiast w moim wypadku myślę, że jest.




> U mnie cały dom jest wentylowany mechanicznie. Dołożenie strefy z wentylacją grawitacyjna to koszt, strata energii i zbędna komplikacja.


Ja i tak chciałem mieć komin tak aby mieć możliwość korzystania z paliw stałych. Także koszt wentylacji grawitacyjnej wyszedł na 0.
Ale co prawda, drugi raz już bym tego komina raczej nie robił.

----------


## Frofo007

> Czy z tymi cenami to trochę nei przesada? Dom w Idaredach jest mnijeszy od mojej Ines, a w 500tys się zamknę na spokojnie i jeszcze cos wokół domu zrobię. W tym gruntowa pompa ciepła, WM, 100% podłogówka, WC geberit, bateria podtynkowa, panele celuje w zakresie 60-70zł /m2.


To naprawdę bardzo dobra kwota a możesz rozpisać ile kosztowała robocizna SSO, ile materiały SSO, ile SSZ?

Ja u siebie uwzględniam wszystkie koszty budowy - również zakup kozy na zimę i opału do niej. Wywóz śmieci, wodę i prąd. U mnie przy powierzchni 190m2 wyjdzie około 3226zł za m2 gdzie część rzeczy robię sam, gdyby robiła wszystko firma to na pewno wyszłoby ponad 3500zł m2. Bez działki, kostki i ogrodzenia. A tak poza tym to są w tym wszystkie koszty pod klucz z sprzętem i meblami w salonie, kuchni, sypialniach.

Edit: dodam jeszcze, że w garażu na podłodze mam gres techniczny, w pom. gosp na podłodze i ścianach kafle. W garażu i pom gosp same regały kosztowały 1600zł. Nie twierdzę, że kogoś tu okłamujesz, ale w jaki sposób zrobiłeś taki dom do stanu "pod klucz" za niecałe 500tyś? U nas w Szczecinie ostatnio kolega kupił bliźniaka 160m2 po podłodze, działka niecałe 400m2, stan deweloperski za prawie 700tyś :/

----------


## Szklarza

> Możesz to rozrysować? Jak zabranie powierzchni pod garaż może korzystnie wpływać na powierzchnię użytkową? Wręcz przeciwnie - trudno wcisnąć garaż w bryle domu na wąskiej działce, a łatwo go umieścić jak osobny byt.


Działka szerokość 23 m. Znajdź proszę dom 150-160 m2 powierzchni użytkowej, dwuspadowy dach, z kalenicą równoległą do drogi, z dodatkowym miejscem obok  domu na garaż dwustanowiskowy i jeszcze 4 metry od garażu do płotu, żeby przejście było. Ja nie znalazłem  :smile:

----------


## Szklarza

> Jaki strop? - strop SMART


Też nad nim myślę. Jaka cena końcowa (transport, montaż, dodatkowe kształtki itp) za m2 wyszła?
Rozważam jeszcze teriva lub vector. W projekcie mam monolit, niestety za drogi.

----------


## Kaizen

> Działka szerokość 23 m. Znajdź proszę dom 150-160 m2 powierzchni użytkowej, dwuspadowy dach, z kalenicą równoległą do drogi, z dodatkowym miejscem obok  domu na garaż dwustanowiskowy i jeszcze 4 metry od garażu do płotu, żeby przejście było. Ja nie znalazłem


Mogę postawić garaz 17m  szeroki i 6m długi. Dom za nim. W czym problem? Czemu garaż miałby być obok?

----------


## Szklarza

> Mogę postawić garaz 17m  szeroki i 6m długi. Dom za nim. W czym problem? Czemu garaż miałby być obok?


102 m2 garazu, a za nim dom 160 m2? Nie bardzo rozumiem Twojego toku myślenia. 
Nawet jeśli - 39 m długość działki. 5m od ogrodzenia do garażu, garaż 6m, z 5 metrów do domu, dom 10 m, taras 2,5m. Zostaje 10m do płotu ogrodu.. 
Chce mieć trawnik, ogród ozdobny, kawałek uprawy na pomidory, ogórki, truskawki.. 10 metrów za mało.
Dlatego stawiam dom z garażem w bryle, 15x10 metrów zabudowy 5 metrów od ogrodzenia od drogi.  I mam 23 metry ogrodu, kosztem 200-300 zł rocznie wiece za ogrzewanie. Wybieram komfort.

----------


## Kaizen

> A ja sobie nie wyobrażam po jakieś ciężkie klamoty chodzić na strych


To są "przydatne" czy przydatne?




> Ludzie często płacą grubą kasę za polepszenie komfortu w domu, dlatego powiększony, ogrzewany garaż na potrzebne rzeczy jest równie dobry jak nie lepszy od pokoju dla gości czy pralni.


A kto powiedział, że ten powiększony garaż ma być w standardzie salonu?
Ogrzewany garaż?  Po co? Przez jakiś czas parkowałem w nieogrzewanym garażu w bloku. Nie zapłaciłbym za to jak za salon.





> moja kobieta wolałaby abym majstrował w ciepłym warsztacie przy domu niż "osobnym" domku na mrozie.


A kto powiedział, że osobny budynek musi być nieogrzewany i nie może być przy domu? Tyle, że w praktyce ogrzewać trzeba kilka(naście) dni w roku. Wystarczy farelka dla leniwych, koza dla pracowitych.






> Chyba, że masz na myśli domek ogrzewany, ale jego koszty są takie, że koszt ogrzewania garażu to przy nich pikuś.


Mam altankę. 3cm styropianu, płazy. Ogrzewam farelką i promiennikiem podczerwieni. Tanio w budowie, tanio w utrzymaniu.





> Poza tym jeśli ktoś jak ja nie ma TV i lubi w czasie wolnym sobie pogrzebać np. przy aucie to sama wymiana oleju, filtrów, żarówek itp. w 2 autach w rodzinie z nawiązką pokryje u mnie koszty związane z ogrzewaniem garażu.


O, jeszcze kanał ma być w tym garażu? To cena wyjdzie wyższa, niż salonu. 
Czy masz sprzęt do odsysania oleju?
A z jego budową? Taniej wychodzi wizyta w warsztacie (o wymianie latem, pod chmurką nie wspominając).




> Ja i tak chciałem mieć komin tak aby mieć możliwość korzystania z paliw stałych. Także koszt wentylacji grawitacyjnej wyszedł na 0.
> Ale co prawda, drugi raz już bym tego komina raczej nie robił.


Mam komin i wentylację mechaniczną. O czym piszesz, bo nie rozumiem.

----------


## Robaczywy

> To naprawdę bardzo dobra kwota a możesz rozpisać ile kosztowała robocizna SSO, ile materiały SSO, ile SSZ?
> 
> Ja u siebie uwzględniam wszystkie koszty budowy - również zakup kozy na zimę i opału do niej. Wywóz śmieci, wodę i prąd. U mnie przy powierzchni 190m2 wyjdzie około 3226zł za m2 gdzie część rzeczy robię sam, gdyby robiła wszystko firma to na pewno wyszłoby ponad 3500zł m2. Bez działki, kostki i ogrodzenia. A tak poza tym to są w tym wszystkie koszty pod klucz z sprzętem i meblami w salonie, kuchni, sypialniach.
> 
> Edit: dodam jeszcze, że w garażu na podłodze mam gres techniczny, w pom. gosp na podłodze i ścianach kafle. W garażu i pom gosp same regały kosztowały 1600zł. Nie twierdzę, że kogoś tu okłamujesz, ale w jaki sposób zrobiłeś taki dom do stanu "pod klucz" za niecałe 500tyś? U nas w Szczecinie ostatnio kolega kupił bliźniaka 160m2 po podłodze, działka niecałe 400m2, stan deweloperski za prawie 700tyś :/


Dzisiaj nie mam dostępu do szczegółowych notatek, ale to co mam:
SSO ekipa wzięła 43000 (w tym deskowanie dachu i położenie dachówki)
SSZ (brama garażowa i drzwi docelowe jeszcze nie kupione , ale wycenione i uwzględnione) 215tys (nie mam teraz notatek, ale +- 5tys). 
Silikaty + poroterm + pustaki fundamentowe 21300
stal 16770
okna 29900
więźba 9700
dachówka Kapstadt, Okna Roto 3szyb x 5, rynny PCV, membrana: 24561
Mateirały na WM 6300 (bez reku)
Rury CO, CWU, kanalizacyjne, rozdzielacze podłogówki, steleża geberit + montaż tego wszystkiego 15tys
meble kuchenne (ikea) + indukcja + okap 15tys (+- 500)


To z grubsza. W excelu mam każdą złotówkę zapisaną. NIe mówię, ze na 100% uda mi się zmaknąć w tych 500tys, niech będzie +10%. Wydałbym 700tys jakbym wszystko zlecał i nie porównywał cen.

Ułożenie WM samodzielnie ok 5-6tys do przodu
rozkladanie wszelakich kabli smaodzielnie ok 5tys do przodu
rozkladanie op samodzielnie ok 5tys do przodu
zrobienie samodzielnie wymiennika gruntowego do PC ok 5tys do przodu
ułozenie podłóg samodzielnie ok 5tys do przodu
i tak dalej..

----------


## Frofo007

> Też nad nim myślę. Jaka cena końcowa (transport, montaż, dodatkowe kształtki itp) za m2 wyszła?
> Rozważam jeszcze teriva lub vector. W projekcie mam monolit, niestety za drogi.


18036zł brutto za strop, transport i montaż. Dźwig po Twojej stronie. Montują w kilka godzin. U mnie było tak że zalali tylko część wieńca i podciągu. Od strony wewnętrznej było zalane i na płasko. Od strony zewnętrznej wystawało zbrojenie, ekipa od stropu SMART układa płyty na wieńcu od strony wewnętrznej, potem ekipa budowlana zaszalowała i zalała wieniec po całości razem ze zbrojeniem do wysokości stropu. Trzeba również uzupełnić szczeliny pomiędzy płytami betonem wraz z specjalną mieszanką.

W cenie montażu jest tylko same ułożenie płyt, resztę musi zrobić ekipa budowlana lub własnoręcznie  :wink:  Ja akurat z kształtek nie korzystałem, ale myślę, że jest to o tyle dobra opcja, że nie trzeba robić szalunków.




> To są "przydatne" czy przydatne?


W garażu mam rzeczy, z których korzystam na codzień. W ogóle nie rozumiem rozmowy na ten temat, przecież każdy człowiek jest inny i ma inne potrzeby.




> A kto powiedział, że ten powiększony garaż ma być w standardzie salonu?


U mnie różnica między salonem a garażem jest taka, że w salonie są płytki po 92zł m2 a w garażu po 25zł. Koszt podłogówki w garażu wyszedł z 1800zł razem z termostatem.




> A kto powiedział, że osobny budynek musi być nieogrzewany i nie może być przy domu? Tyle, że w praktyce ogrzewać trzeba kilka(naście) dni w roku. Wystarczy farelka dla leniwych, koza dla pracowitych.


Tu chodzi o kwestie wygody. Ludzie po to zmieniają mieszkania na domy aby komfort ich życia był lepszy. Idąc Twoim tokiem rozumowania to aby zaoszczędzić możesz ogrzewać tylko pomieszczenia, w których aktualnie będziesz przebywać. Po co np. ogrzewać 2 łazienki (jeśli masz) gdy można ogrzać tylko jedną, z której częściej korzystasz a najlepiej to włączyć grzanie godzinę przed kąpielą  :big grin: 
Myślisz, że ja wydając 100-200zł rocznie więcej na ogrzanie garażu zbankrutuje od tego? 100-200zł rocznie to koszt tego, że wchodzę do ciepłego auta jak gdzieś jadę, że jak wracam ze sklepu z zakupami to parkuje w ciepłym garażu, że gdy chce pomajsterkować to mogę to robić w komfortowych warunkach bez wcześniejszego rozgrzewania pomieszczenia. W ogóle nie rozumiem tego tematu. Jak ktoś kupuje sobie merca s-klasę za milion to też mu mówisz, że to się nie opłaca, że źle zrobił i mógł sobie kupić fiata pandę? Te parę złotych rocznie więcej za ogrzewania dla kogoś kto buduje dom nie robi dużej różnicy w budżecie a za komfort się płaci.




> A z jego budową? Taniej wychodzi wizyta w warsztacie (o wymianie latem, pod chmurką nie wspominając).


Tylko Ty nie rozumiesz tego, że pewne rzeczy robi się nie po to, że to się opłaca, tylko dla tego, że to się lubi robić. Myślisz, że wydanie 150tyś zł aby zdobyć szczyt Mount Everestu się opłaca?  :big grin:  no nie opłaca się. Ja aż takich ambicji to nie mam, ale jak sobie zrobię w aucie stukające zawieszenie to jakaś satysfakcja z tego jest. A że po kilku takich naprawach zwróci mi się zrobienie podłogówki w garażu to tylko skutek uboczny i dodatkowa satysfakcja  :wink: 




> Mam komin i wentylację mechaniczną. O czym piszesz, bo nie rozumiem.


O tym, że zrobiłem komin spalinowy + wentylacyjny w pom gosp i nic dodatkowo nie wydałem za wentylację grawitacyjną garażu.

----------


## Frofo007

> Dzisiaj nie mam dostępu do szczegółowych notatek, ale to co mam


Dzięki. Tanią miałeś robociznę u mnie ceny są minimum x2. Moim zdaniem bardzo tanio Cię ta budowa wyszła, gratki.
Ja materiały sam kupowałem i grubsze rzeczy wyceniałem we wszystkich hurtowniach ze Szczecina i okolic. Materiał do elektryki, wod-kan itp. po najniższej cenie znalezionej w internecie. Pilot do systemu inteligentny dom znalazłem na olx za 1/3 ceny nowego hehe. Widocznie wiele zależy od regionu i warunków na działce.

----------


## tasaq

Witajcie,
Bardzo przepraszam, ale w weekend nie udało mi się wrzucić zdjęcia.
Poniżej zamieszczam zdjęcie z układem działki. Miejsce, w którym schodzą się strzałki jest punktem 4m od lewej granicy i 4m od przodu działki. Jest to punkt, w którym mogłaby zostać budowana bryła budynku.
Po tym co piszecie rozważam jeszcze projekt tego domu w opcji z garażem jednostanowiskowym+ zadaszona wiata po lewej stronie.

PS zdjęcie robione o godz 17.30.

----------


## tasaq

Trochę to trwało, ale niestety były inne sprawy, które uniemożliwiały zajęcie się kwestią projektu.
Po przeczytaniu wielu tematów i obejrzeniu wielu filmów człowiek jest  jednak mądrzejszy 
Jesteśmy zdecydowani na projekt z pewnymi zmianami 
- ogrzewanie zostanie elektryczne + bufor ciepła, najwyżej wpiszę w projekt pompę ciepła a na etapie wykończeniówki po prostu tego nie wstawię
- wentylacja będzie mechaniczna
Mamy jeszcze dylemat odnośnie zaznaczonej na zdjęciach na czerwono powierzchni.
Ten wykusz nie za bardzo nam odpowiada i chcemy go usunąć. Oczywiście liczę się z tym, że zmniejszy się powierzchnia na parterze w miejscu gdzie jest stół. Problemem jest piętro gdyż jest to miejsce przewidziane na łazienkę.
Jesteśmy gotowi zrezygnować z wanny i w miejscu zaznaczonym na czerwono „X” wcisnąć WC. Pytanie czy to jest wykonalne i czy będzie sensowna odległość od brodzika.

Czy jest sens takiego zabiegu na etapie adaptacji?
Ciężko mi się osobiście do tego odnieść.

----------


## Ka_Be

tasaq - czy kupiłes już ten projekt ? i czy wprowadziłeś zmiany ?

U mnie Miłowonki 2 wybrane jakieś 2 lata temu. W międzyczasie miałem problemy z działką, MPZP, itp. (dopiero teraz wracam do wyboru projektu + wprowadzenia zmian) ale za to widziałem ten dom na żywo w 3 różnych wersjach (każdy wprowadza inne zmiany) żeby dla siebie wybrać to co najlepsze.

1. też zastanawiałem sie nad silikatami, ale zostanie Porotherm
2. wybrałeś WM ? a jeśli tak to ile kosztował cię projekt (zmiany w oryginalnym projekcie) ? na ile wycenili ci wzrost kosztu w porównaniu do WG ?
3. wykusz w salonie - też chciałem usunąć, ale żona sie uparła żeby został jak zobaczyła na żywo  :smile:  i nie zapominaj że idą tam odpływy z łazienki nad jadalnią - ostatecznie chciałbym rozszerzyć dom o głębokość wykusza, a 2 ścianki go tworzące zostawić (tam są odpływy) - dzieki temu będą 3 oddzielone strefy (kuchnia, jadalnia, salon)  a bryła domu będzie prostsza i większe pomieszczenia
    Przy usunięciu wykusza nie ma wielkiej straty w łazience na górze - i tak jest tam taki skos że niewiele się da z tym zrobić, ale za to jadalnia robi się dość wąska 
   BTW. drzwi balkonowe w jadalni chcę zmienić na duże okno na niskim parapecie - stół ustawiony przed drzwiami balkonowymi jest trochę bez sensu - a inna sprawa że w projekcie są na 2,4m wysokości i już mi doradzono żeby w razie czego zmieniać na 2,3m
4. nie bardzo rozumiem wciskania WC tam gdzie jest X zaznaczony - chodzi o przeniesienie WC na boczną ścianę od garderoby ? jeśłi tak to nie powinno być problemu - jest miejsce
   BTW - planuję zmniejszyć garderobę na korzyść łazienki i usunąć okno dachowe

Inne zmiany o których myślę:
5. małe okno w salonie do skasowania
6. okno dachowe w pokoju nad salonem też do skasowania
7. zwiększenie ilości schodów o 1 (niższe, dalej wysunięte w stronę jadalni)
8. brak pralni (łazienka będzie powiększona więc będzie miejsce na pralkę, suszarkę itp.)
9. w pokojach na piętrze okna nad niskim parapetem zamiast drzwi balkonowych bo ciężko zmieścić teraz daszek nad tarasem 
10 likwidacja kominka

no i przede wszystkim chciałbym zrobić całkiem inny dach - 2-spadowy nad pełnym piętrem i strop wiązarowy
coś jak jest tutaj - https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-miranda-WAH1334 

tylko że:
a. cena projektu miłowonek + adaptacja + powyższe zmiany (punkty 1-10, nie licząc zmiany dachu) - wyszło ponad 10tyś  :sad: 
b. cena projektu indywidualnego  15-20 tyś   :sad: 
c. nie mogę znaleźć nigdzie gotowego projektu ze zbliżoną bryłą i kątem dachu, tak zeby było jak najmniej poprawek

----------


## tasaq

Napisałem PW jak to wygląda.

----------

